# What, exactly, is "herfing"? It sounds naughty.



## cadet (Apr 11, 2012)

_I've seen a lot of references to "herfing" on this site. What is it?_


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Getting together with fellow BOTL's and enjoying the experience of smoking a cigar/pipe. 

And just having a good relaxing time.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

cadet said:


> _I've seen a lot of references to "herfing" on this site. What is it?_


ever hear of a donkey punch? Well, herfing in nothing like that. Herfing is getting together with a few other people who enjoy cigars and smoking with them.


----------



## ccforme (Mar 25, 2007)

Herf: A gathering of cigar smokers. To smoke a cigar.(v) :smile:


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

If your on Google+ there are Herf hangouts pretty frequently. Somehow I am always at work when I get the invite though


----------



## Buffalo Spirit (Jan 23, 2012)

I am not so certain about the Def. of one now that you got me thinking, It is a gathering of cigar smokers, BUT !!! does someone have to delcare it to be one ? Me and several freinds get together and smoke,trade cigars and stories most times around a fire. We do this year round. Usually whenever one of uf us has the notion to. I spoze anythig that can be called naughty would be some of the jokes told, Wow maybe it could be a bonding ritual for us brother and sisters of Tobacco Leaf. It's like a therapy session W/O a head shrink and the costs. A herf is a Stress reducer too along with a lot of other health benifits.


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

It's a gathering where like-minded cigar herfers are sitting at a table with "Fill-in-Blank"-like objects in their mouths.. It doesn't sound as bad as it sounds, it can be fun..


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

Examples of the word "herf" being used in a sentence:

-We put a huge turbofan into the window to haul smoke out of the room before we sparked up for a herf and some poker
-I was herfing with my buds Conan, Colbert, and Stewart and we had a great time coming up with unlikely pairs of people to interview together
-I met up with some friends in my backyard. Mila Kunis poured me a generous rum and coke and smiled as Jessica Alba leaned over to light my cigar. Scarlett Johansson jogged over fresh from a swim exclaiming "Wait for me! I wanna Herf!".


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

KaChong said:


> Examples of the word "herf" being used in a sentence:
> 
> -We put a huge turbofan into the window to haul smoke out of the room before we sparked up for a herf and some poker
> -I was herfing with my buds Conan, Colbert, and Stewart and we had a great time coming up with unlikely pairs of people to interview together
> -I met up with some friends in my backyard. Mila Kunis poured me a generous rum and coke and smiled as Jessica Alba leaned over to light my cigar. Scarlett Johansson jogged over fresh from a swim exclaiming "Wait for me! I wanna Herf!".


Lols well said Carl


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

that last one happens to me ALL the time but its Brooklyn Decker pouring me a drink and Christina Hendricks bikini herfing.

But why Herf? we need an etymologist stat!


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

If you do it correctly, it could be.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is a herf:










Which results in nonsense like this:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes! ^

ound:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

The definition has been adequately set forth and properly illustrated above. Now allow me to elucidate you upon the etymology of the term. Much has been made of the research of renowned linguist, Dr. E. Kleegquak Maltoon, who was, as we all know, the first to suggest that "herf" must descend from the ancient Mayan "nucharaf," which is usually translated "my canoe is on fire." Maltoon's argument is rather persuasive, particularly as it is the best-documented example of a possible New World source. It has generally been believed that because tobacco is a New World plant, and its earliest use a New World phenomenon, that therefore "herf" must have New World roots.

Another line of thought suggests that the word is an adaptation of the name of Ponce de Leon's armor-bearer, Erfilio Ramirez Vasquez Gomez Martinez y Tal Vez Jones, who also served his leader by rolling and lighting his tobacco products. This reasoning appeals to a number of lesser-minded, self-titled "scholars" who generally cannot be relied upon to reason their collective way out of a very small paper bag open at both ends and torn in the middle.

No, my friends, seductive as these arguments may sound, the simple truth is that "herf" is from an ancient Icelandic Eskimo dialect, much shortened from its original, "Na mehto h're feng na zonoih," which roughly corresponds to, "Damn, I wish I had something to warm up my frostbitten lungs."


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

Great Info Mike! Now to lock this info into my brain with a little vitamin N


----------



## wintergreen (Feb 9, 2017)

I didn't know what "herfing" meant and I found this thread. OK, I now had the definition under control, but the etymology of the word could still use some work. With a little research, I think I have it now. I thought I would dust off this old thread for a update.

I'm tempted to just post a link to my source and call it day. But I've done that in past on other sites only to have the link I posted to die thus rendering my post useless. So first here is the link:
The Origin of the Word ?Herf? | CigarCraig's Blog

And now, I will paraphrase it. The word first appeared in print on USENET in the alt.smokers.cigars group on Nov 21, 1996 in a posting by a user who called himself Prince of Skeeves. The original post was:


> > Subject: worst cigars IMHO
> > From: aloys&#8230;@gte.net (Prince of Skeeves)
> > Date: 1996/11/21
> > Message-ID: <571i9b$&#8230;@news3.gte.net>
> ...


Various users ask what "herf" meant. 


> In answer&#8230; on November 23, Prince of Skeeves elucidates,
> Message-ID: <5770op$&#8230;@news1.gte.net>:
> > To `herf' is to draw on a cigar.


And at this point "herf" took off and became an early Internet meme.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for playing, but it was in regular use well before 1996. I think I remember hearing it, if not using it as far back as the 1970's. At that point it was a slang/slur of "huff", as in _"Let's go herf one down!" _(not necessarily a cigar). Later it picked up the implication of a group smoke cigar event that it carries today, but that would still have been years before the date these guys claim.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Thanks for playing, but it was in regular use well before 1996. I think I remember hearing it, if not using it as far back as the 1970's. At that point it was a slang/slur of "huff", as in _"Let's go herf one down!" _(not necessarily a cigar). Later it picked up the implication of a group smoke cigar event that it carries today, but that would still have been years before the date these guys claim.


That probably because the original "herfers" quit smokin "other stuff", got jobs, could afford cigars, and probably transferred it over


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> That probably because the original "herfers" quit smokin "other stuff", got jobs, could afford cigars, and probably transferred it over


'xactly!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

fybyoyo said:


> If you do it correctly, it could be.


Give a bump to the man that reopened this old thread i never saw it!
This Dude right here knows how to party.
Now That's a HERF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------

